# Servus und Hallo



## FlyFlo (15. Sep. 2007)

Servus und Hallo ich bin *FlyFlo* und Wohne eigentlich in *Wien* aber mein Gartenteich befindet sich in *Gramtneusiedl* _bei Wien_. 
In der Au fange ich Fische und bringe sie dann in meinen Teich.
Da ja jetzt gerade Hochwasser ist sah ich in einem ausgetrockneten Tümpel in der nähe der Au einen Fisch den ich in weniger als 2 Minuten gefangen habe. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber ich glaube dass es sich um eine __ Dorngrundel handelt, wenn ja was?: Männchen oder Weibchen oder Villeicht Trächtig.   Wer mir dass sagen könnte dem Währe ich sehr Dankbar


----------



## Joachim (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Servus und Hallo*

Willkommen im Forum!  

Was das für Tierchen ist?  ich bin hier ja nur der olle Techniker...


----------



## Digicat (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Servus und Hallo*

Servus Landsmann/in

Herzlich willkommen

Also ich bin nicht gerade ein Fischspezi  

Die werden sich schon melden  

Du weißt aber schon das das eigentlich verboten ist  

Egal !!!

Wie wärs mit einer Vorstellung von deinem Teich und von Dir  


Hast auch einen Vornamen, wir nehmens hier persönlicher  

Liebe Grüsse aus Grünbach am Schneeberg
Helmut


----------



## Michael K (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Servus und Hallo*

Hallo,



			
				FlyFlo schrieb:
			
		

> Da ja jetzt gerade Hochwasser ist sah ich in einem ausgetrockneten Tümpel



irgend wie schnall ich das nicht  

Der Fisch ist für mich ein __ Gründling.


----------



## FlyFlo (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Servus und Hallo*



			
				Michael K schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also es ist bei mir gerade Hochwasser, und im Sommer ist der Tümpel von dem ich spreche immer Ausgetrocknet. Also der Tümpel liegt in neben einer Eisenbahnstrecke, dazwischen ist ein Weg, auf der anderen Seite liegen Felder wo das Wasser mehrere cm Hoch steht, unter dem Weg ist ein Rohr vergraben, und dieses Rohr führt zu dem Tümpel. Inhalt: __ Stichlinge und __ Moderlieschen.

Aber Bitte nicht verwechseln der Tümpel von dem ich spreche gehört nicht mir :


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Servus und Hallo*

Hi.

Nee, das is kein __ Gründling. Das ist ne Bachschmerle (Barbatula barbatula).


----------



## Juleli (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Servus und Hallo*

Hallo,

auch eine Begrüßung von mir. __ Gründling würde ich einfach auch mal ausschließen. Die in meinem Teich sehen doch etwas anders aus.
Was hast du denn jetzt mit dem Fisch vor - wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Manfred42 (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Servus und Hallo*

Hallo Jule!

...Ich hab mich ja schon länger gefragt, wie sie wohl mit richtigem Vornamen heißt ...hab mich aber noch nie so richtig getraut...schüchtern wie ich bin... 

Gruß  Manfred


----------



## Juleli (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Servus und Hallo*



> Hallo Jule!
> 
> ...Ich hab mich ja schon länger gefragt, wie sie wohl mit richtigem Vornamen heißt


Tatsache? Aber Jule stimmt auch nicht.

Zurück zum Thema?


----------



## Manfred42 (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Servus und Hallo*

Nein ...nicht zurück zum Thema. Das wird jetzt erst gelärt )

Ach wie gut, daß niemand weiß, dass ich ......heiß! Wie währs mit Julia??

Gruß  Manfred


----------



## FlyFlo (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Servus und Hallo*



			
				Manfred42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jule!
> 
> ...Ich hab mich ja schon länger gefragt, wie sie wohl mit richtigem Vornamen heißt ...hab mich aber noch nie so richtig getraut...schüchtern wie ich bin...
> 
> Gruß  Manfred


Also einmal Keine Versuche: , ich werde ihn beobachten


----------



## FlyFlo (16. Sep. 2007)

*Kleine Bemerkung*

Also wenn ihr euch so sicher seit dann währe dann noch das:

der Fisch ist ca. 18cm groß und schwarz ja und daneben


----------

